# Box elder burl epoxy table



## Courtland (Sep 11, 2018)

first time


----------



## Courtland (Sep 11, 2018)

Pictures

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 12, 2018)

Different and interesting.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 12, 2018)

On my list of things to try... love the look. Just wondering if planing it down a little further would give you crisp lines between wood and resin rather than the areas where the epoxy is really thin covering the burl?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 12, 2018)

FWIW I'm with Doc on this one. I like the sharp break from wood to resin. With the overlap it looks "muddy" for lack of a better term. The straight cuts of the wood are kind of jarring to me as well. 

HOWEVER I may fell that way because;

I'm not used to seeing tables made that way.

I'm looking at it via a screen and it may look WAAAAY cooler in person.

The Burl cap peeking through the resin is an AWESOME effect!!

Kudos for taking it on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Sep 12, 2018)

Yep I am a wood turner and the old lady wants a table so she got one ha and yes I agree I think there is a lot that could have made this look better for sure


----------



## Ronny Woods (Sep 13, 2018)

WOW This looks really nice!!!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 14, 2018)

I like it!!! You have any more of that Box Elder laying around collecting dust?


----------



## HistoryPens (Sep 14, 2018)

Very cool project!


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 16, 2018)

Looks really nice. Im with some of the others. Clear lines of distinction between wood and dyed epoxy would help. However, i think id try sanding it down, not planing.
But looks awesome just the way it is


----------

